
Ask HN: Basic Sites for Slow Internet in Kiribati - peterburkimsher
Merry Christmas from Christmas Island! The connection speed here on Kiritimati is 270 kbps. People here are excited about the Southern Cross NEXT cable coming in 2022, and have no historical objection to it on their land. I&#x27;m also hopeful for the new jobs it will bring (anyone want a non-US fast server with a direct link to Los Angeles?).<p>Everyone here is using YouTube and Facebook, much like in Fiji last week. A lot are using apps (Messenger Lite). People didn&#x27;t know about https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mbasic.facebook.com. Thank you admins for having a basic site - Hacker News loads very fast.<p>What other websites&#x2F;RSS feeds&#x2F;etc do you recommend that I use and recommend to others on connection speeds this slow? Is there anything else you&#x27;d like to know about usage patterns?
======
djbeadle
I'm curious about what YouTube is like at 270 kbps.

Some basic text sites:

[https://text.npr.org/](https://text.npr.org/)

[http://lite.cnn.io/en](http://lite.cnn.io/en)

Previous Hacker news discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17787816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17787816)

